# إزاى تقابلى العريس



## ميرنا (4 مايو 2010)

*إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*









هناك قاعدة تقول إن "الانطباع الأول يدوم" يعني الفكرة اللي حياخدها عنك الشاب اللي جاي ده في أول لقاء حيترتب عليها حاجات كتير أوووي نفس الشيء بالنسبة ليك الفكرة اللي حتاخديها عنه من أول مرة حيترتب عليها حاجات كتير أوووي 
علشان كده عايزك تبقي ناصحة وتقدري بأسلوبك وذكائك وجمالك تتركي انطباع كويس عنك عند الشاب ده حتى لو محصلش نصيب 
طبعا هتسألي نفسك وتقولي ازاي ده أنا مكسوفة مووووت ومش عارفة أعمل إيه وحاسة إني هلخبط الدنيا وعمالة أتصل بصاحباتي وكل واحدة تضحك عليّ ومحدش قال لي كلمة مفيدة أقدر أستفيد بيها 
ماتخافيش.. إحنا دلوقتي هنمشي معاكي خطوة خطوة ونقول لك تعملي إيه 


******* 
الخطوة الأولى 
جهزي نفسك نفسيا ومظهريا 
1- 
علشان ماتتعبيش نفسك وأعصابك على الفاضي ياريت تشيلي من دماغك فكرة إنك بضاعة جاي العريس يتفرج عليها لأن دي حاجة مش صح وحطي في دماغك إن ده جاي يتعرف على البنت اللي ممكن تكون شريكة حياته وإن دي حاجة مش عيب ومفيش منها أي تقليل من شأنك 
2- 
حاولي على قد ما تقدري تخلّي أعصابك هادية جدا وتبعدي عن أي مصدر قلق أو توتر.. علشان التوتر ممكن يبان على وشك واحنا مش عايزين كده احنا عايزين عروسة زي القمر وياريت كمان قبل الميعاد ده تاخدي دش دافي 
3- 
بعد كده ادخلي الأوضة عندك وابدأي في اختيار لبسك.. وعلى فكرة النقطة دي بتحير بنات كتيييير أووووي لأنهم بيحتاورا يلبسوا كلاسيك ولا لبس عادي 
 احرصي أن تكون الملابس طويلة فضفاضة 

واوعي تنسي تختاري الألوان اللي تكون مناسبة عليك وتنور وشك 
4- 
لو كان اللقاء ده هيتم في البيت فياريت ما تلبسيش كعب عالي قوووي وخليك في الكعب اللي 3 سم 

6- 
خليكي متفائلة وتوقعي الخير علشان تلاقيه خير وتوكلي على الله وفوضي أمرك إليه، وادعي ربنا يوفقك في اللي فيه خير ليكي 
أعتقد إنك لو عملتي الحاجات اللي قلنا عليها دي هتكوني فعلا استعديت للقاء ده وتعالي نشوف اللي المفروض تعمليه أثناء اللقاء ده 
******* 
الخطوة التانية 
أثناء اللقاء نفسه 
1- 
بلاش تشيلي صينية عصير في إيدك وأنت داخلة لأنك ممكن ترتبكي وتوقعيها على اللي قاعدين.. كفاية قووي إنك تدخلي بابتسامة بسيطة على شفايفك وتسلمي على كل اللي موجودين وعليه هو كمان.. واقعدي وخليك شاطرة واختاري إنك تقعدي في الكرسي اللي يكون مواجه له علشان تقدري تشوفيه كويس لأن ده حقك  وخليكي واثقة من نفسك وخدي الموضوع ببساطة علشان يعدّي 
2- 
لو مامته جات معاه ياريت تخلّي بالك منها وبلاش تكشّري في وشها وهي قاعدة.. خليكي مبتسمة ليها دايما حتى لو قالت حاجة مش عجباك اوعي تردي عليها رد مش مناسب وكلميها عادي وحاولي تكسبي رضاها وخليكي ذكية وفكري في كل كلمة قبل ماتقوليها 
3- 
وأنت قاعدة اتكلمي براحتك من غير تكلف وافتحي مجالات للكلام واسمعيه كويس وهو بيتكلم علشان تقدري تحكمي عليه 
4- 
لو فيه حاجة تضحك يا ريت ماتضحكيش ضحك بصوت عالي أو ضحك هيستري كفاية قوووي ابتسامة بسيطة على شفايفك 
5- 
خليكي جريئة ولو وجه لك الكلام ردي عليه بذوق من غير كسوف 
******* 
كمان خدي بالك أوووي 
1- 
لو سمحت الظروف وقعدتوا مع بعض ياريت تتكلمي معاه في أمور عادية جدا.. زي مثلا البرامج اللي بتعجبك في التليفزيون أو عن حاجة تكون حصلت قريب وشدت انتباهك وابعدي عن الكلام في أي مواضيع تكون مسار جدل زي مثلا الكرة والأهلي والزمالك.. ولو تطور الكلام بينكم لأي مواضيع فيها جدل خليكي ذكية وبلاش يكون عندك تحيز في الرأي واسمعي منه وابدي رأيك بأسلوب لطيف من غير ما تحرجي نفسك أو تحرجيه 
واوعي في أول كلام بينكم تسأليه أي أسئلة شخصية أو أسئلة محرجة زي مثلا إنك تسأليه إذا كان خاطب قبل كده ولا لأ أو مثلا مرتبه كام؟؟ لأن الأسئلة اللي من النوع ده ما ينفعش تسأليها في أول مقابلة 
2- 
لو كان اللقاء في مكان عام زي النادي مثلا أو كافيه أو خلال مناسبة ما فحاولي تقللي من نظراتك حول الأشخاص الموجودين في المكان وركزي في الشخص نفسه 
* 
تحري الارتياح المبدئي من حيث الشكل والمظهر العام وطريقة الكلام، ويعد هذا هو الهدف الأساسي من هذه المقابلة..​
​- كوني أنت بطريقتك المعتادة مع الناس، فما أتاه للارتباط بك هو خصائصك وطريقتك لو كان يعرفك قبل المجيء للخِطْبة، أما إذا كان زواجا تقليديا، فمن المفضل أيضا أن يعرفك كما أنت.​
​- ابحثي عن الأساسيات التي ترين ضرورة وجودها في زوجك.​
​- تحدثي عن جوانب الحياة العادية.. بعض الهوايات.. أنواع الأطعمة.. أين تقضون الإجازات؟ الأسرة والعمل، طموحك وما تحبين وما تكرهين.. وهكذا..​
​- ركزي على أن يكون الحوار بطريقة ودودة وليس بطريقة التحقيقات البوليسية.​
​- تجنبي التحدث عن العلاقات السابقة -إن وجدت- خلال اللقاء الأول.




****** 
الخطوة الثالثة 
بعد انتهاء اللقاء 
بعد ما يمشوا عايزاكي تقعدي مع مامتك وتحكي لها على اللي حصل وتفكري معاها كويس وشوفي إيه اللي قدرتي تطلعي بيه من اللقاء ده.. لأن فيه حاجات حتى لو بسيطة هتكون بانت قدامك ولو مش قادرة تحكمي كويس ياريت تطلبي لقاء تاني علشان تقدري تحكمي على أساس صح.. 
وربنا يوفقك



واهى لو عرفتى تعملى حاجة من دول خصوصا لو اول مرة ​


----------



## mora22 (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*

شكرااااااااااااعالموضوع المفيد ده 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## SALVATION (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



> 1-
> بلاش تشيلي صينية عصير في إيدك وأنت داخلة لأنك ممكن ترتبكي وتوقعيها على اللي قاعدين.. كفاية قووي إنك تدخلي بابتسامة بسيطة على شفايفك وتسلمي على كل اللي موجودين وعليه هو كمان.. واقعدي وخليك شاطرة واختاري إنك تقعدي في الكرسي اللي يكون مواجه له علشان تقدري تشوفيه كويس لأن ده حقك وخليكي واثقة من نفسك وخدي الموضوع ببساطة علشان يعدّي
> 2-
> لو مامته جات معاه ياريت تخلّي بالك منها وبلاش تكشّري في وشها وهي قاعدة.. خليكي مبتسمة ليها دايما حتى لو قالت حاجة مش عجباك اوعي تردي عليها رد مش مناسب وكلميها عادي وحاولي تكسبي رضاها وخليكي ذكية وفكري في كل كلمة قبل ماتقوليها
> ...



معتقدش اى فتاه هتقرا الكلام ده هتقدر بسهوله تنفذه هيبقى ملحوظ طبعا ده اول نقطة بتقول انها متدخليش بالصنيه لحسن ترتبكى وتقلبى الصنية يبقى هتقدر تنفذ باقى النقط؟​​​​


----------



## ميرنا (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



SALVATION قال:


> معتقدش اى فتاه هتقرا الكلام ده هتقدر بسهوله تنفذه هيبقى ملحوظ طبعا ده اول نقطة بتقول انها متدخليش بالصنيه لحسن ترتبكى وتقلبى الصنية يبقى هتقدر تنفذ باقى النقط؟​


 
هو يا تونى كا حاجة صح المفروض تتعمل الكلام دا بس تطبيق ويحصل فعلا انا حد مش بعمل كل دا لانى ببقى محرجة اوى يمكن قلبى بقى تقيل شوية بعد مفكيت بس بردو مش اوى 
يعنى بحس انى فى الموقف مش فاكرة اى نصايح او تعليمات مش فاكرة غير امتى يخلص الوقت دا واروح بيتنا ولو فى بيتنا امتى يمشى :hlp:
انا مش بدخل بصنية خالص بس انى افكر فى الكلام قبل مقوله وانى لو مامته قالت حاجة تضيقنى اعديها لا معلش احنا عيال مفترية ومش هنعديها خليها فى حالها بس بتبقى مفيده لو ادخلت بعرف منها هو ايه مامته مسيطرة ولا ايه بظبط


----------



## ميرنا (4 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



mora22 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااعالموضوع المفيد ده
> ربنا يعوضك


 
يله بقى عاوزين 10 يتخطبو و 15 يتجوزو


----------



## just member (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*

*هههههههههههه
تعليقك الاخير تحفة
شكرا اكتير يا فرح
*​


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*




> واهى لو عرفتى تعملى حاجة من دول خصوصا لو اول مرة


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والنبى انتى تحفة*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*

بجد ياسكرتى ياأبسوتى موضوعك حكايه حلوه خالص مالص بس ياريت الكل يعمل بيه


----------



## tamav maria (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*

ميرسي يا قمر علي المعلومات الجميله دي ياريت الكل فعلا يستفاد منها


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*

يا جاااااااااامد يا جاااااااااامد 
وبقيت تدى نصايخ يا معلمى اهوووو وايام الكسوف راحت 
ههههههه

بس فى كام فكرة قولتيها عجبونى انا رأيى بخصوص اللبس يسلام بقى لو تبقى مدية على أنسة كده 
يعنى جيبه  يعنى نبعد عن الجينز وجو الرجولة ده يبقى تمااااام كده 
لان اللبس ده مش بيتلبس كتيييير خاليه يفرح بيكى مرة فى حياته هههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*

*بعد انتهاء اللقاء
بعد ما يمشوا عايزاكي تقعدي مع مامتك وتحكي لها على اللي حصل وتفكري معاها كويس وشوفي إيه اللي قدرتي تطلعي بيه من اللقاء ده.. لأن فيه حاجات حتى لو بسيطة هتكون بانت قدامك ولو مش قادرة تحكمي كويس ياريت تطلبي لقاء تاني علشان تقدري تحكمي على أساس صح..


شكرا للنصائح الرائعه وأهم حاجه عجبتنى التشاور مع الأم وأن تطلب اللقاء لمره أخرى للتأكد من مشاعرها تجاه العريس

الرب يبارككم ويفرح قلوبكم وكل أولاد يسوع يارب آمين
وربنا يوفقك​*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



just member قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *تعليقك الاخير تحفة*
> *شكرا اكتير يا فرح*​


 
جوجو ميرسى يباشا لمرورك


----------



## ميرنا (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والنبى انتى تحفة*


 

:hlp:شكرا جيلو بس انتى اتحف برضو


----------



## ميرنا (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بجد ياسكرتى ياأبسوتى موضوعك حكايه حلوه خالص مالص بس ياريت الكل يعمل بيه


 
هو معتقدش اول مرة دى واحدة تقدر تعمل كل دا لانى الموضوع بيبقى محرج جداا وفى نص هدومها بس اهو يوم ويعدى


----------



## ميرنا (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



netta قال:


> ميرسي يا قمر علي المعلومات الجميله دي ياريت الكل فعلا يستفاد منها


 
يباشا دايما منور


----------



## ميرنا (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



coptic marmar قال:


> يا جاااااااااامد يا جاااااااااامد
> 
> وبقيت تدى نصايخ يا معلمى اهوووو وايام الكسوف راحت
> ههههههه​
> ...


 
جيبات ايه وكلام فاضى ايه امال فى الخطوبة نلبس ايه


----------



## ميرنا (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



النهيسى قال:


> *بعد انتهاء اللقاء​*
> *بعد ما يمشوا عايزاكي تقعدي مع مامتك وتحكي لها على اللي حصل وتفكري معاها كويس وشوفي إيه اللي قدرتي تطلعي بيه من اللقاء ده.. لأن فيه حاجات حتى لو بسيطة هتكون بانت قدامك ولو مش قادرة تحكمي كويس ياريت تطلبي لقاء تاني علشان تقدري تحكمي على أساس صح..*​
> 
> 
> ...


 
صح انا اصحابى كدا برضو لازم يتقابلو اكتر من مرة اول مرة دى يباى بتبقى محرجة اوى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



Apsoti قال:


> جيبات ايه وكلام فاضى ايه امال فى الخطوبة نلبس ايه



نـــــــعم..
وأنتى فى الخطوبة بتلبسى جيبة :11azy:​


----------



## ميرنا (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



Coptic MarMar قال:


> نـــــــعم..
> 
> 
> وأنتى فى الخطوبة بتلبسى جيبة :11azy:​


 
هو الخطوبة الاولى اه بس التانية الصراحة مش ناوية اوى يعنى :hlp:


----------



## vetaa (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*

*جامده يا بنتى من يومك دى بنات الصعيد ولا بلاش*
*ههههه*

*بس اخر جمله صح طبعا بيبقى يوم محرج خالص*
*خصوصا لما بيبقى فى البيت *
*هو مينفعش ميحصلش الكلام دة كله وتتجوزوا على طول*
*ههههه*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*

*يخراشى كل ده ليه هو انا طالعة اخد صورة يحطوهالى فى مجلة 

مش عاوزة اقولك انا عملت ايه اول مرة قابلت فيها عريس فى البيت 

طبعا الليل كله كنت بوضب البيت وبنضف بقى تقولى الريس جاى 

وكان جى فى صيام قمت الصبح عملت السمك لحد ما هو جه وطلعتله ببلوزة وبنطلون وشبشب البيت 

ولامة شعرى اسمنى فى العادى عمرى ما لميته 

ومن غير اى مكياج وطالعة اقابله وسلمت ودخلت كملت بقيت الاكل 

ومحدش يضحك عليا ​*


----------



## ميرنا (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



vetaa قال:


> *جامده يا بنتى من يومك دى بنات الصعيد ولا بلاش*
> *ههههه*
> 
> *بس اخر جمله صح طبعا بيبقى يوم محرج خالص*
> ...


 فى البيت او برة يا فتوت بامانة الموضوع كله محرج ويسلام لما يكون حاجة كدا جرائة يعنى ينكش فيكى وانتى ولا الهوا جبل قاعد


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*

*ايه كل ده ده انا لو رايحه امتحان مش هعمل كده ابدا*
​


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*

*نصايح مهمه ومفيده فعلا لكل بنت *
*ربنا يفرح كل البنات والولاد*
*ميرسي علي النصايح*​


----------



## جيلان (8 مايو 2010)

*رد: إزاي تقابلي العريس لأول مرة؟*



vetaa قال:


> *جامده يا بنتى من يومك دى بنات الصعيد ولا بلاش*
> *ههههه*
> 
> *بس اخر جمله صح طبعا بيبقى يوم محرج خالص*
> ...


 
* اه طبعا ينفع .. وينفع يتطلقوا بعدها على طول كمان ههههه*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 أغسطس 2011)

أكيد أي بنت في سن الجواز وهي في بيت أهلها مرت أو هتمر بالموقف اللي هقول لكم عليه دلوقت...

يرن جرس التليفون وتلاقي واحدة قريبة مامتك من بعيد بتتصل بيكم في البيت وبعد السلامات والتحيات والذي منه تلاقيها بتسأل مامتك السؤال ده...

هو بنتك اللي لسه مخلصة الجامعة اتخبطت طبعا مامتك هتقول لها لا والله لسه النصيب مجاش..

هتقول لها طيب كويس أنا ابني بشمهندس زي الفل وبندور له على عروسة وأكييييييييييد مش هنلاقي أحسن من بنتكم إيه رأيك ما تيجي نتقابل في أي نادي أو نيجي البيت عندكم والولاد يتعرفوا على بعض يمكن يحصل نصيب...

أكيد مامتك هترحب وتقول لها تشرفوا في أي وقت أهلا وسهلا...

وبعد كده هتقول لك اعملي حسابك إن فيه ناس جايين الأسبوع اللي جاي..

أنت في الوقت ده بتضايقي جدا وبتكوني مش عارفة تعملي إيه أو تلبسي إيه وخايفة ومكسوفة ومحتاجة حد يساعدك ويقول لك على اللي المفروض تعمليه في موقف زي ده..



ازاي تتصرفى في الموقف ده
علشان يعدي بسلام.. 


تعـــــالى شوفى هتتصرفى ازاى





هناك قاعدة تقول إن "الانطباع الأول يدوم" يعني الفكرة اللي هياخدها عنك الشاب اللي جاي ده في أول لقاء هيترتب عليها حاجات كتير قوووي نفس الشيء بالنسبة ليك الفكرة اللي هتاخديها عنه من أول مرة هيترتب عليها حاجات كتير قوووي...

علشان كده عايزاك تبقي ناصحة وتقدري بأسلوبك وذكائك وجمالك تتركي انطباع كويس عنك عند الشاب ده حتى لو محصلش نصيب.

طبعا هتسألي نفسك وتقولي ازاي ده أنا مكسوفة مووووت ومش عارفة أعمل إيه وحاسة إني هلخبط الدنيا وعمالة أتصل بصاحباتي وكل واحدة تضحك عليّ ومحدش قال لي كلمة مفيدة أقدر أستفيد بيها...

ماتخافيش أنا دلوقتي همشي معاك خطوة خطوة وأقول لك تعملي إيه..



الخطوة الأولى
جهزي نفسك نفسيا ومظهريا 

1- علشان ماتتعبيش نفسك وأعصابك على الفاضي ياريت تشيلي من دماغك فكرة إنك بضاعة جاي يتفرج عليها لأن دي حاجة مش صح وحطي في دماغك إن ده جاي يتعرف على البنت اللي ممكن تكون شريكة حياته وإن دي حاجة مش عيب ومفيش منها أي تقليل من شأنك.

2- حاولي على قد ما تقدري تخلي أعصابك هادية جدا وتبعدي عن أي مصدر قلق أو توتر علشان التوتر ممكن يبان على وشك واحنا مش عايزين كده احنا عايزين عروسة زي القمر وياريت كمان قبل الميعاد ده تاخدي دش دافي...

3- بعد كده ادخلي الأوضة عندك وابدأي في اختيار لبسك وعلى فكرة النقطة دي بتحير بنات كتيييييييير قووووي لأنهم بيحتاورا يلبسوا كلاسيك ولا لبس عادي...
بس بيني وبينك ياريت أول مرة دي تلبسي لبسك العادي اللي أنت بتلبسيه وأنت خارجة يعني لو كنت بتلبسي بنطلون وبلوزة البسيهم بس ياريت البنطلون يكون قماش مش جينز أو لو كنت بتلبسي جوب وبلوزة البسيهم برضه وده علشان يشوفك على طبيعتك في اللبس وبلاش موضوع إنك تلبسي بدلة لأن دي هتخلي الحكاية تبقى رسمي قوووي وممكن تبينك أكبر من سنك ..

واوعي تنسي تختاري الألوان اللي تكون مناسبة عليك وتنور وشك.

4- لو كان اللقاء ده هيتم في البيت فياريت ما تلبسيش كعب عالي قوووي وخليك في الكعب اللي 3 سم .

5- ياريت في اليوم ده ما تكتريش في المكياج علشان ما تبقيش عاملة زي البلياتشو ... وخليك بسيطة جدا في مكياجك يعني كفاية قووي إنك تحطي روج وترسمي عينيك بالكحل والآي شادو وتحطي ماسكرا وبلاش أحمر خدود لأن طبيعي جدا إن وشك هيحمر في اليوم ده فمش هتحتاجي لأحمر الخدود لأنه هيكون موجود طبيعي.

6-خليك متفائلة وتوقعي الخير علشان تلاقيه خير وتوكلي على الله وفوضي أمرك إليه، وادعي ربنا يوفقك في اللي فيه خير ليكي..

أعتقد إنك لو عملت الحاجات اللي قلنا عليها دي هتكوني فعلا استعديت للقاء ده وتعالي نشوف اللي المفروض تعمليه أثناء اللقاء ده.



الخطوة التانية..
أثناء اللقاء نفسه 1- 

بلاش تشيلي صينية عصير في إيدك وأنت داخلة لأنك ممكن ترتبكي وتوقعيها على اللي قاعدين كفاية قووي إنك تدخلي بابتسامة بسيطة على شفايفك وتسلمي على كل اللي موجودين وعليه هو كمان واقعدي وخليك شاطرة واختاري إنك تقعدي في الكرسي اللي يكون مواجه له علشان تقدري تشوفيه كويس لأن ده حقك الشرعي وخليك واثقة من نفسك وأنت قاعدة وخدي الموضوع ببساطة علشان يعدي.

2- لو مامته جات معاه ياريت تخلي بالك وأنت قاعدة منها وبلاش تكشري في وشها وهي قاعدة خليك مبتسمة ليها دايما حتى لو قالت حاجة مش عجباك اوعي تردي عليها رد مش مناسب وكلميها عادي وحاولي تكسبي رضاها وخليك ذكية وفكري في كل كلمة قبل ماتقوليها.

3- وأنت قاعدة اتكلمي براحتك من غير تكلف وافتحي مجالات للكلام واسمعي ليه كويس وهو بيتكلم علشان تقدري تحكمي عليه.

4- لو فيه حاجة تضحك يا ريت ماتضحكيش ضحك بصوت عالي أو ضحك هيستري كفاية قوووي ابتسامة بسيطة على شفايفك.

5- خليك جريئة ولو وجه لك الكلام ردي عليه بذوق من غير كسوف.

كمان خدي بالك قوووي.. 

1- لو سمحت الظروف وقعدتوا مع بعض ياريت تتكلمي معاه في أمور عادية جدا زي مثلا البرامج اللي بتعجبك في التليفزيون أو عن حاجة تكون حصلت قريب وشدت انتباهك وابعدي عن الكلام في أي مواضيع تكون مسار جدل زي مثلا الكرة والأهلي والزمالك... ولو تطور الكلام بينكم لأي مواضيع فيها جدل خليك ذكية وبلاش يكون عندك تحيز في الرأي واسمعي منه وابدي رأيك بأسلوب لطيف من غير ما تحرجي نفسك أو تحرجيه.

واوعي في أول كلام بينكم تسأليه أي أسئلة شخصية أو أسئلة محرجة زي مثلا إنك تسأليه إذا كان خاطب قبل كده ولا لأ أو مثلا مرتبه كام؟؟ لأن الأسئلة اللي من النوع ده ما ينفعش تسأليها في أول مقابلة.

2- لو كان اللقاء في مكان عام زي النادي مثلا أو كافيه أو خلال مناسبة ما فحاولي تقللي من نظراتك حول الأشخاص الموجودين في المكان وركزي في الشخص نفسه.


الخطوة الثالثة.. 
بعد انتهاء اللقاء

بعد ما يمشوا عايزاك تقعدي مع مامتك وتحكي لها على اللي حصل وتفكري معاها كويس وشوفي إيه اللي قدرتي تطلعي بيه من اللقاء ده لأن فيه حاجات حتى لو بسيطة هتكون بانت قدامك ولو مش قادرة تحكمي كويس يا ريت تطلبي لقاء تاني علشان تقدري تحكمي على أساس صح وربنا يوفقك..
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أغسطس 2011)

حسيت انه داخل يشتري عروسة مش يتزوج عروسة​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> حسيت انه داخل يشتري عروسة مش يتزوج عروسة​



شكراً لمرورك يا باشا 

بس الدخول هنا للبنات بس ههههههههههههه​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 أغسطس 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> حسيت انه داخل يشتري عروسة مش يتزوج عروسة​



شكراً لمرورك يا باشا :smi411:

بس الدخول هنا للبنات بس ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههه*
*انا شفت الفيلم ده قبل كده *
*بس موضوع الصينية ده لازم مش فاهمة لييييييه *
*ويسلام لو حصل والموضوع تم :hlp:*
*تدخلى بالصينية وتلاقى ميت زغروطة جنبك تصرعك *
*ده لو الصينية موقعتش من الخضة يعنى ههههههههه*
*ميرسى ياملكة وأحلى تقييم ليكى :smil16:*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *انا شفت الفيلم ده قبل كده *
> *بس موضوع الصينية ده لازم مش فاهمة لييييييه *
> *ويسلام لو حصل والموضوع تم :hlp:*
> ...




ميرسى يا مرمر يا غالية 

وأكيد الصينية لازم تقع ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 أغسطس 2011)

انا رأيي ياختي متقابليهوش خالص
بلا جواز بلا رجالة بلا هم :$


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أغسطس 2011)

*طب واللى عايزة تطفش تقابله ازاى :smile02​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا رأيي ياختي متقابليهوش خالص
> بلا جواز بلا رجالة بلا هم :$



ههههههههههههههههه

مشاركة رائعة ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (27 أغسطس 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *طب واللى عايزة تطفش تقابله ازاى :smile02​*




تنكش شعرها ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا رأيي ياختي متقابليهوش خالص
> بلا جواز بلا رجالة بلا هم :$


* لا أعترض أنا بقى ياكيرو *
*خد بالك هو اللى رايح لحد عندها *
*والبنت يعنى الذوق كلووووووووه :t30:*
*يعنى متقدرش متقابلهوش حتى لو مش عاوزاه *
*هو بقى لو مش عاوز يخليه قاعد فى بيتهم احسن 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *طب واللى عايزة تطفش تقابله ازاى :smile02​*


* بسيطة تعمل كل النصايح دى *
*بالأضافة *
*وتوقع الصينية على رجله :hlp:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * بسيطة تعمل كل النصايح دى *
> *بالأضافة *
> *وتوقع الصينية على رجله :hlp:*​




*ههههههههه السوع الموكوس برضو :new6:
ودى تيجى​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * لا أعترض أنا بقى ياكيرو *​




اعترض ياعم حد طايل :blush2:



Coptic MarMar قال:


> *خد بالك هو اللى رايح لحد عندها *




عبيط بكرة يندم :11azy:




Coptic MarMar قال:


> *والبنت يعنى الذوق كلووووووووه :t30:*




ذوق ؟
اتكلمي عن نفسك بس طيب 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/QUOTE]

 عبيط بكرة يندم :11azy:




Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هو بقى لو مش عاوز يخليه قاعد فى بيتهم احسن 30:*



اهي دي احلى حاجة قولتيها ف الرد كلو :t16:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اعترض ياعم حد طايل :blush2:
> 
> 
> 
> عبيط بكرة يندم :11azy:





Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ذوق ؟
> اتكلمي عن نفسك بس طيب





Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> [/COLOR]




عبيط بكرة يندم :11azy:



اهي دي احلى حاجة قولتيها ف الرد كلو :t16:​[/QUOTE]

*ههههههههههههه*
*هو من جهة عبيط وبكرة هيندم فده اكيييييييد *
*انا متفقة معاك *
*بس هيندم لما يضيع عمره من غير مايرتبط :t30::t30:*
*وعلى فكرررررررررررة بقى يابنى انت *
*اللى بيبقى عامل زيك كده ويقول مش عاوز على طول *
*بيبقى نظام عينه فى البيعة ويقول يفتح الله :999:*
*ياسااااااااااتر منكم يارجاله انتوا :smil8:*
*وعموما يا كيرلس بكرة هنقعد جنب الحيطة :smil16:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وعموما يا كيرلس بكرة هنقعد جنب الحيطة :smil16:*​



ابتاَ ابتاَ :love34:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ابتاَ ابتاَ :love34:


* اهه ابتا دى بتأكد كلامى :hlp:*​


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2011)

بكره جواز الصالونات
لكن للاسف فى مجتمعنا المتخلف هو السائد


----------



## white.angel (27 أغسطس 2011)

*اعتقد ان زواج الصالونات هو الناجح .. عن الزواج الذى يسبقه حب ..*
*لان زواج الصالونات يتيح للعقل فرصه بحث شريك الحياه وتفنيده وفحصه ...*

*نصائح جيده وموضوع مميز*
*ميرسى حبيبتى*
​


----------



## girgis2 (27 أغسطس 2011)

*أحب أضيف حاجة عن جواز الصالونات*​ 
*ان هذا النوع من الزواج ليس فقط فيه دراسة وفحص الشريك الآخر سواء كان فحص العريس للعروسة أو فحص العروسة للعريس وغربلته ومناقشته ومعرفة اتجاهاته وميوله وآرائه *

*وليس شراء عروسة !!!*​ 
*ولكن زواج الصالونات يقدم أيضاااا زواج العائلتين معاااا وتقاربهما معاااا لكي يكونا عائلة واحدة وهو دا المفروض وصمام آمان لحل ولاحتواء أي مشكلات تحدث بين الزوجين فيما بعد*​ 
*أما الزواج المبني على الحب فدا محتاج مجهود أكبر من كل طرف من الزوجين لكي يتقرب من عائلة الطرف الآخر وكذلك تقريب العائلتين معاااا*​ 
*وفي النهاية مفيش حد بيفرض عليه والديه الارتباط بحد مش عاوزه ولو حصل يكون الزواج باطل أمام الرب*​ 
*اذن النقد الأكاديمي المنطقي لجواز الصالونات يوضح له سلبية ضعف وجود المشاعر العاطفية الملتهبة ولكن له ايجابية أن العائلتين يمكن أن يكونوا عائلة واحدة بسهولة أكثر كما يعطي فرصة للعقل أن يفحص الطرف الآخر ويحبه بالعقل أولاااا*​ 
*والارتباط العقلي هو الأقوى والأكثر صمودااا والأطول عمرااا أما المشاعر فمتقلبة دائماااا ويمكن أن تنشأ وتزداد بين الزوجين مع مرور الوقت والعشرة الطيبة بينهم التي تكون مبنية على أسس متفق عليها مسبقاااا بين الطرفين*

*اذن هو ليس نظام متخلف !!!*​ 
*شكرااا الملكة هيلانة على الموضوع الهادف والجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2011)

فى جواز الصالونات بيبقى العريس مجهول تماما
و كل عريس بيحاول يظهر افضل ما عنده و اغلب عيوبه بتكون مختفية
و العيوب دى بتكتشف بعد لما الاوان بيكون فات
مش بحبزه لكن بعذر البنات لان الجتمع المتخلف خلاه الوسيلة المتاحة امام الاغلبية


----------



## girgis2 (27 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> فى جواز الصالونات بيبقى العريس مجهول تماما
> و كل عريس بيحاول يظهر افضل ما عنده و اغلب عيوبه بتكون مختفية
> و العيوب دى بتكتشف بعد لما الاوان بيكون فات
> مش بحبزه لكن بعذر البنات لان الجتمع المتخلف خلاه الوسيلة المتاحة امام الاغلبية


*
العكس هو الصحيح يا أستاذ !!!

العريس أو العروسة ممكن يكونوا مجهولين لبعض في حالة الجواز عن طريق قصة الحب !!!

لكن في جواز الصالونات بيكونوا العائلتين عارفين بعض كويس وعارفين طباع وسلوكيات العروسة والعريس كويس ودا بيكون بحكم خبرتهم الحياتية ومعرفتهم ببعض

وبيقولك في الأمثال دور على الأصل قبل ما تدور على الشكل

وبعدين مبدأ اخفاء العيوب دا غير ناضج وأعتقد الشباب دلوقتي أصبحوا عارفين وفاهمين انهم المفروض يظهروا عيوبهم أمام الطرف الآخر أما مميزاته فعلى الطرف الآخر اكتشافها وحده

وأنا بقول الكلام دا عن خبرة ليا أنا شخصياااا

أما بالنسبة لنقطة أن المجتمع المتخلف دا - وكأن سيادتك مش من المجتمع المتخلف دا يعني !!! - هو اللي خلاه الوسيلة الوحيدة المتاحة للبنت يا حرام المغلوب على أمرها فأريد أن أقول لك ان الكلام دا أيام الستينات أما دلوقتي البنات عارفين حقوقهم كويس أكتر من الشباب !!!

البنت من دول لما بيعجبها حد بتقربله حتة حتة وبشويش بتعبرله عن اهتمامها بيه ومش لازم تقولهاله في وشه كدة

دا الخوف على الشباب دلوقتي اللي المفروض يعرف ازاي يفرق بين البنت اللي صادقة في مشاعرها دي بجد ولا اهتمام عادي وصداقة عادية ولا بتتسلى بقى لكي ترضي غرورها المريض وتشعر بالاهتمام !!!*​


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2011)

كل واحد حر فى رأيه بقا :smil6:
مازلت مش بحبزه و اتمنى لو اختى ترتبط بعيد عنه :94:


----------



## girgis2 (27 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> كل واحد حر فى رأيه بقا :smil6:
> مازلت مش بحبزه و اتمنى لو اختى ترتبط بعيد عنه :94:


*
كونك لا تحبذه فدا رأيك وأنت حر فيه ودا من حقك

ولكن ليس من حقك اهانة وعدم احترام الرأي الآخر المخالف لرأيك وتقول عنه أن المجتمع المتخلف هو من جعله رأي سائد للأغلبية (أقصد زواج الصالونات) !!!


*​


----------



## Critic (27 أغسطس 2011)

مهنتش رأى حد
ارجو عدم توجيه اى تهمة لى جزافا
اجل مجتمعنا متخلف و هذا معروف عالميا و محليا فما الجديد ؟!
و اجل رأيى ان زواج الصالونات صورة من الصور التخلف فى هذا المجتمع المتخلف و هذا لا يمثل اهانة لاى شخص
و كأن معلومة ان مجتمعنا متخلف تحتاج لشهادة منى !


----------



## girgis2 (27 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> مهنتش رأى حد
> ارجو عدم توجيه اى تهمة لى جزافا
> اجل مجتمعنا متخلف و هذا معروف عالميا و محليا فما الجديد ؟!
> و اجل رأيى ان زواج الصالونات صورة من الصور التخلف فى هذا المجتمع المتخلف و هذا لا يمثل اهانة لاى شخص
> و كأن معلومة ان مجتمعنا متخلف تحتاج لشهادة منى !


*
هي دي الاهانة اللي بتكلم عنها
وهي وصف زواج الصالونات انها صورة متخلفة في مجتمع متخلف

يعني معنى كدة ان من يؤيد جواز الصالونات انه أيضاااا متخلف

هل تقبلها على نفسك لما أقولك رأيك دا متخلف ؟

واذا كنت لا تقبل ذلك على نفسك فلماذا تقولها لغيرك ؟!!!

أنت راجل جاي من المجتمع المريخي المتقدم مش من مجتمعنا المتخلف دا وتحبذ الزواج اللي مش دقة قديمة وصالونات وكلام فارغ زي كدة بل تحبذ الاختيار عن طريق المعرفة المسبقة للطرفين فأنت حر في رأيك واشرح ليه معتقدك كدة براحتك ولكن لا تهين غيرك*​


----------



## Critic (28 أغسطس 2011)

طيب خلاص تمام جدا انت صح و ان غلط اكيد
اكتفى بكدة و مش هرد  او ادافع علشان الحوار ميتطورش و تستنتج مزيد من الاستنتاجات  المبالغ فيها و مزيد من التهم تتلزق بيا
باى باى


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2011)

ده زواج صالونات ! 
ربنا يبعدنا عنه ههههههههه 
بس عادي على الجهتين هنخضع للتجربة دي 
حتى لو كان في حب قبل ما يجي البيت يطلب 
بس المصيبة أهله بيكونوا معاه :smile02
يعني قمة اللبكة والإحراج 
مررررسي يا قمر للموضوع
تسلم إيديكي ​


----------



## أنجيلا (29 أغسطس 2011)

*اكره النوع ده من الجواز *
*وللاسف بتكون نهايته لبعض البنات مش كويسة.. ف الاهل لو عجبهم العريس ومش عجب البنت بتكون مصيبة لانهم بيضغطوا عليها*
*-وانا ادرى وحدة بالموضوع ده-*

*يعني ايه يدخل يتفرج عليها ويتكلموا دقيقتين (وغالبا بتكون في حضور الاهل)؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هو الواحد هيعرف ان الشخص ده _اللي هيكون شريكه فيما تبقى له من عمره_ مناسب ليه او لأ من خلال دقيقتين من الكلام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*النوع ده من الجواز احدى العلامات المتخلفة لمجتمعنا المتقدممممم جداااا للاسف*



Critic قال:


> فى جواز الصالونات بيبقى العريس مجهول تماما
> و كل عريس بيحاول يظهر افضل ما عنده و اغلب عيوبه بتكون مختفية
> و العيوب دى بتكتشف بعد لما الاوان بيكون فات
> مش بحبزه لكن بعذر البنات لان الجتمع المتخلف خلاه الوسيلة المتاحة امام الاغلبية


*بتفق معاك جدا:t17:*


----------



## girgis2 (29 أغسطس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اكره النوع ده من الجواز *
> *وللاسف بتكون نهايته لبعض البنات مش كويسة.. ف الاهل لو عجبهم العريس ومش عجب البنت بتكون مصيبة لانهم بيضغطوا عليها*
> *-وانا ادرى وحدة بالموضوع ده-*
> 
> ...


*
اسمحيلي أقولك ان دا مش هو جواز الصالونات

دي اسمها صفقة والبنات هنا بتبقى سلعة تباع وتشترى لمصلحة الأهل مش لمصلحة البنت نفسها

ودا شيء طبيعي لأن في الاسلام في حاجة اسمها المهر ودا لازم يندفع من العريس للأهل ودا بيكون ثمن العروسة

وبيكون في فرض العريس بالقوة على البنت بصرف النظر عن ارادتها ومصلحتها الحقيقية ولكن على حسب مصلحة الأسرة

لكن في العائلات المسيحية المسألة تختلف تماما وبيتحكم فيها الكنيسة نفسها واللي لو وصل ليها الأمر أن أحد الطرفين أجبروه على الزواج فورااا تديله بطلان زواج وتصريح بزواج ثاني ليه وللشريك الآخر ولكن بشرط أن لا يكون مر على زواجهم فترة طويلة تعني قبول الأمر فيما بعد

عندنا في الكنيسة في حاجة اسمها بطلان زواج ومن ثم تصريح بزواج آخر ودا في حالة الغش في شيء أساسي من موانع الزواج أو في حالة الاجبار لأحد الطرفين على الزواج دون ارادته

وعندنا طلاق ودا معروف في حالة الزنى ويتم تصريح الزواج الآخر في هذة الحالة للشخص المخدوع

أما بالنسبة لنقطة ان ازاي البنت هتعرف الشخص اللي هيتقدملي دا ان كان مناسب ولا لأ في دقيقتين فأريد أن أقول انهم مش دقيقتين دول ممكن يكونوا سنتين أو تلاتة في خطوبة عادية جدااا زي أي خطوبة ودا طبعاااا على حسب رغبة البنت نفسها وعلى حسب طلبها من أهلها نفسهم

لأن العائلة المسيحية اللي بتكون لديها الرغبة في جواز الصالونات دا بيكون مش بدافع مصلحتهم ولكن بيكون بدافع المثل الشهير اللي عندنا اللي بيقول :

أخطب لبنتك ولا تخطب لابنك

يعني بيكون بدافع خوفهم واهتمامهم الزائد على بنتهم وليس مصلحتهم وبالشكل دا لو أثناء الخطوبة حصلت مشاكل بين الطرفين فكل واحد هيروح لحاله وكأن الموضوع لم يكن

أما بالنسبة لنقطة ازاي البنت هتقعد مع العريس وتتكلم في وجود الأهل ودا شيء محرج وكدة فأريد أن أقول ان أنا نفسي ليا تجربة في زواج الصالونات دا والعائلتين سابونا نتكلم أمامهم وفي فترات سابونا لوحدنا نتكلم ومش كدة وبس دا قرايب البنت دي قعدوا معايا وفضلوا يسألوني أسئلة أمامها لكي يعرفوا رد فعل البنت على اجاباتي طبعاااا والأسئلة كانت منها المحرج جدااا ومش عايز أقولكم غربلوني أسئلة لدرجة ان البنت نفسها قالتلي دول كدة جابوا آخرك - قصدها على قرايبها- بعد ما دماغي صدعت من كتر الأسئلة

وعلى فكرة الموضوع اتفشكل من تاني مقابلة ليا فقط مع البنت دي والسبب هنا انها كانت صريحة وعلى طبيعتها معي وأنا كنت كذلك معاها وعشان كدة من كلامنا مع بعض عرفنا اننا مش مناسبين في التفكير لبعض و محصلش نصيب وخلاص

اذن المشكلة مش مشكلة مجتمع ولا يصح أن نقول أن هناك نظرية أو مبدأ يقول ان زواج الصالونات هو فاشل ومتخلف

لأن النظرية أو المبدأ يختلف على حسب التطبيق العملي أو الحياتي
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (29 أغسطس 2011)

*

اخ girgis2 اللي ذكرته هو واحد من جواز الصالونات, العريس بيدخل يتفرج ع العروسة (وكانه داخل سوبر ماركت يشتري طماطم ماعلينا) وفي النهاية لو عجبته وهو عجب الاهل بتنهي الرواية ​​فده مش صفقة... غالبا بيكون حرص الاهل ع البنت وافتكراهم ان العريس ده مش هتلاقي احسن منو لان للاسف في اهل بيفتكرو ان الماديات هي الاهم 
وفي اهل بيستخدموا اساليب مش كويسة في طريقة الاقناع​*

*والمهر بيندفع من العريس للعروسة مش للاهل *
*يعني المهر هو حق العروسة والاهل ملهمش فلس فيه*

*بالنسبة للنقطة الثانية حضرتك مش فهمت قصدي اطلاقا *
*لما قلت يضغطوا عليها مش بالضروري يجبروها ممكن من كثرة نقهم وزنهم توافق او احيانا تضطر توافق احتراما لاهلها مش اجبارا*


*اما بالنسبة لو الخطوبة حصلت فيها مشاكل كل واحد بيروح لحاله هنا يعني الخطبة تكون لسنتين مثلا وفي النهاية نفسخها عادي ؟*
*مش هيتفتح لا ابواب القيل والقال عن البنت ولا هيحصل حاجة والاهل بسهولة هيوافقوا ع الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*اما في تجربتك فربما حضرتك كنت محظوظ لكن غيرك لألألأ
لانو الطرفين غالبا مش بيكونو صريحين... ردة فعل اي طرف مع الاسئلة اللي بتنطرح امام الاهل هتكون مجرد تكلف  
والخطوبة ككل تسمى "فترة تكلف" مش اكثر*​*
في النهاية كل واحد وراييه المهم ميكنش هناك تعصب للراي ومهاجمة اي راي مخالف 
ورايي ان جواز الصالونات من المظاهر المتخلفة في مجتمعنا وربنا يبعدنا عنو



مش بقيت بحب ادخل في حوارات لانها دايما بتنهي بالشخصنات وكيل الاتهامات والتعصب للراي عشان كده هتوقف هنا


​​*​


----------



## Critic (29 أغسطس 2011)

*اتذكر ان اب كاهن احترم عقليته جدا (ربنا ينيح نفسه حاليا) فى اجتماع الشباب علق فى اعتراضه على جواز الصالونات و وصفه ب : **ان الشاب كأنه داخل يختار معزة*

*و فعلا*
*انا اعرف ناس بيتبعوا طريقة الصالونات (شفت المواقف دى بعينى) بيطلعوا رحلات مشتركة كل هدفهم التفحيص و التمحيص (فى الشكل الخارجى طبعا !) و لما تعجبه واحدة يروحلها البيت على طول !*

*و هكذا جواز الصالونات اساسه المظاهر و الاعجاب الشكلى من غير ما حد من الطرفين يكون عارف اى حاجة عن الاخر (غير الشكليات !)*
*انا شايف ان فرصة النجاح فى العلاقة اللى قايمة على الاساس ده ضعيفة...**و مازال كل واحد حر فى رأيه*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (29 أغسطس 2011)

انا بكره جواز الصاالوناااااااااات دى بكره انى اشوف واحد عمره شوفته وقال ايه هيخحطبنى ع اساس ايه بقى


----------



## النهيسى (30 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل شكراااا​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *اعتقد ان زواج الصالونات هو الناجح .. عن الزواج الذى يسبقه حب ..*
> *لان زواج الصالونات يتيح للعقل فرصه بحث شريك الحياه وتفنيده وفحصه ...*
> 
> *نصائح جيده وموضوع مميز*
> ...



ميرسى للمرور الرائع ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> 
> اخ girgis2 اللي ذكرته هو واحد من جواز الصالونات, العريس بيدخل يتفرج ع العروسة (وكانه داخل سوبر ماركت يشتري طماطم ماعلينا) وفي النهاية لو عجبته وهو عجب الاهل بتنهي الرواية ​​فده مش صفقة... غالبا بيكون حرص الاهل ع البنت وافتكراهم ان العريس ده مش هتلاقي احسن منو لان للاسف في اهل بيفتكرو ان الماديات هي الاهم
> وفي اهل بيستخدموا اساليب مش كويسة في طريقة الاقناع​*
> ...





ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الرائع ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> العكس هو الصحيح يا أستاذ !!!
> 
> العريس أو العروسة ممكن يكونوا مجهولين لبعض في حالة الجواز عن طريق قصة الحب !!!
> ...




ميرسى اخويا جرجس لمرورك الرائع ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> انا بكره جواز الصاالوناااااااااات دى بكره انى اشوف واحد عمره شوفته وقال ايه هيخحطبنى ع اساس ايه بقى



ميرسى لمرورك الرائع حبيبتى​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل شكراااا​



ميرسى اخويا النهيسى لمرورك الجميل ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

